# [acpi] simuler fn+f7 , pour eteindre son ecran (résolu)

## apocryphe

Bonsoir,

j'aimerais faire un script qui eteint mon ecran de portable

pour l'eteindre avec le clavier, il me suffit de taper sur fn+f7

je pense qu'il faut passer par l'acpi

voila les event acpi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 23:24:18 ~ # acpid
> 
> 03:05:16 ~ # acpi_listen
> ...

 

merci

----------

## widan

A supposer que c'est le portable Asus dans ta signature, tu peux regarder là pour tout ce que peut faire le module ACPI spécifique (asus_acpi). Pour l'écran c'est ça normalement:

```
lcd (LCD Display On/Off)

    echo 0 > /proc/acpi/asus/lcd (turn LCD display off)

    echo 1 > /proc/acpi/asus/lcd (turn LCD display on)
```

----------

## geekounet

Ya aussi vbetool dpms on|off pour allumer et éteindre l'écran  :Smile: 

----------

## apocryphe

merci,    

echo 0 > /proc/acpi/asus/lcd ne marche pas, ( en fesant un cat j'ai -1 comme value)

et j'ai un souci a la compil de vbetool ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> h=k8 -pipe -MT x86-common.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/x86-common.Tpo" -c -o x86-common.o x86-common.c; 
> 
>         then mv -f ".deps/x86-common.Tpo" ".deps/x86-common.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/x86-common.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
> ...

 

mais vous m'avez bien aidé jvais chercher

----------

## Mickael

Pour vbe :

Bugzilla Bug 165064 voir Comment  #4 From Jakub Moc

----------

## kwenspc

et:

```
xset dpms force off
```

 :Question: 

(paquet xset)

----------

## apocryphe

xset dpms force off

le probleme c est que quand tu remu la souris.... l ecran se re-allume...

je psoe mon portable sur mon canapé et la souris bouge tout le temps ^^

----------

## apocryphe

MickTux

thanks pour le patch, il marche parfaitement

vbetool dpms off , c est pas mal par contre, c'est pas tout a fait ce que je demande

car si je fais vbetool dpms off, et bien l'ecran ne peut que se ralumer si je fais un vbetool dpms on...

hors moi ce que j'aimerais ( oui je sais jsuis un chieur ) c est pouvoir le re-alumer avec fn+f7 !

enfin c est pas mal...

----------

## apocryphe

le truc top serait de simuler fn+f7 ... mais je ne sais pas si c est vraiment possible !

----------

## Temet

Hum, t'as installé asus_acpi ???

Car moi le bouton marche d'origine sans que je ne fasse rien.

----------

## spider312

Je pense que le problème, c'est qu'il veut le simuler pour étindre son écran (pour le faire via autre chose que son clavier, comme le réseau, une télécommande, etc.) et pouvoir le rallumer via cette touche de son clavier, il faut donc réelement simuler, pas juste "faire pareil"

Mais tu peux ptet reconfigurer fn+f7 via acpid pour faire vbetools dpms on, au pire

----------

## apocryphe

spider312

t'a tout compris !

hum, oui pas con jvais faire ce que tu dis reconfigurer avec acpid !

merci !

----------

## apocryphe

Bon et bien finalement j'ai reussi a faire ce que je voulais faire initialement: eteindre l'ecran totalement et bloker mon bureau avec cette commande :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vbetool dpms off && xtrlock ; vbetool dpms on
> 
> 

 

mis dans un alias, ca devient tres pratique... il suffit juste de taper son pass, et l'ecran se re-allume !

merci a tous

----------

